
Sophie Schmidt Will Launch a New Tech Publication with an International Focus - bookofjoe
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/josephbernstein/a-google-scion-is-starting-a-new-publication-with-focus-on
======
nabla9
> plans to self-fund the journalism nonprofit

Trust fund baby has a new project and money to burn.

~~~
bookofjoe
"Money to burn baby, all of the time" — "Here Comes the Hotstepper" — Ini
Kamoze (1994)

[https://youtu.be/eEJ2b6IaGWU](https://youtu.be/eEJ2b6IaGWU)

[https://genius.com/Ini-kamoze-here-comes-the-hotstepper-
lyri...](https://genius.com/Ini-kamoze-here-comes-the-hotstepper-lyrics)

